# Good Golf bag and shoes for beginner



## golfisfun05 (Jul 17, 2006)

What would you say is a good golf bag for a beginner? I'm young and don't have all the money to spend a $150 dollar bag. I like cart bags, because i often rent the pull carts. But in the other hand, stnad bags are cheaper. Any suggestions?


O, yeah and are golf shoes really necessary for a beginner? Should i wait until i get a little better then try em?


Thanks in adnvance.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Carry bag with stands are the way to go. That way you have the option of sticking it on a trolley or carrying depending on the weather (or how fit you feel).

Golf shoes would be important if you are playing on courses. You dont need to spend the earth but I would reccomend footjoy. You should be able to get a pair of greenjoys for around the £35/£40 mark. I'd say be careful if you are going to pick up a cheap pair from other makers - there are good ones, but over the years I am yet to get a blister or sore feet from wearing footjoys. Many of my friends that use other shoes have lots of problems with blisters etc.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Fitz about getting a bag with stands...it covers all your options. As far as shoes go, I have never had a problem with Adidas shoes. I like them beacuse they're basically runners with soft spikes on them...very comfy, no blisters, and no sore feet at the end of the day...


----------



## RickK (Jul 18, 2006)

You can find some pretty decent no-name bags new on eBay for less than $30. As far as shoes go, Edwin Watts online store has a shoe called Hi-Tec that sells 2 pairs for $99. They are waterproof. I bought 2 pair late last year and they are very comfortable shoes and they will keep you feet dry which is very important in golf shoes.


----------

